# PCGH-Performance-PC Intel-Edition: Intel Core i5-9600K + Geforce RTX 2070 [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Performance-PC Intel-Edition: Intel Core i5-9600K + Geforce RTX 2070 [Werbung]*

						Hohe Gaming-Leistung für deutlich unter 2.000 Euro bietet der neue PCGH-Performance-PC Intel-Edition. Alle Details zu dem Komplett-PC von PC Games Hardware finden Sie in diesem Artikel.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Performance-PC Intel-Edition: Intel Core i5-9600K + Geforce RTX 2070 [Werbung]*


----------



## takan (10. März 2019)

wieso sind die teile eigentlich nicht etwas variabel? oder werden die im ausland zusammengeschustert und da machts die masse mit der masse an genau den komponenten?
und wie siehts mit extras wie "support" aus? da gibts wirklich nur eine handvoll händler eventuell wo man es wirklich support nennen kann.


----------



## BastianDeLarge (16. Juni 2019)

So wie es fast unter jeder PCGH Alternate PC News geschrieben wird:

Sind die Kisten wohl schon fertig gebaut und eingelagert.

Keine Veränderung mehr möglich, sinnvoll.


----------

